# Looking for:



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys!
Hope the rest of the meeting went well (had to leave back to work, after a very enterteining TPDW talking :mad2.

Is there any one that can sell (or spare) me any of these plants!?

Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'
Ammannia gracilis
Blyxa japonica


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia' & Blyxa japonica. I can start propigating it to get you started. My plants of Alternanthera has turned bronze. I guess it likes my high lighting.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I got Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia' & Blyxa japonica. I can start propigating it to get you started. My plants of Alternanthera has turned bronze. I guess it likes my high lighting.


Thanks Robert! 
I'll be doing a big triming in the next days! Lots of rotala macrandra, nymphaea lotus, glossostigma, hydrocotyle leucocephala, lots of sagitaria, eleocharis parvula... Let me know when we can meet! ( I'll start triming tomorrow). 
By the way, nice work with the Facebook Group.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll PM you.


----------

